
Computer science is the top major for women at Stanford University - pranaya_gh
https://techbullets.com/for-the-first-time-computer-science-is-the-top-major-for-women-at-stanford-university/
======
brudgers
Original article:
[http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0S32F020151009](http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0S32F020151009)

